# Bargain Book Finds (December 2013) - Please, NO Self Promotion Please!



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the November 2013 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Neil Gaiman's Stardust is only $1.99! It's a wonderful book at a great price!


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

The Vow is only .99¢ right now.


The Goldfinch by Donna Tartt is currently $1.79


The Shoemaker's Wife by Adriana Trigiani is on sale for $1.99


I Am Legend by Richard Matheson is $1.99


John Irving's The Cider House Rules is only $1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Honest Truth About Dishonesty: How We Lie to Everyone--Especially Ourselves

From the author of Predictably Irrational, $2.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Do You Believe in Magic?: The Sense and Nonsense of Alternative Medicine

$1.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Marie Antoinette's Head: The Royal Hairdresser, the Queen, and the Revolution

$1.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Chicken Soup for the Mother's Soul: Stories to Open the Hearts and Rekindle the Spirits of Mothers (Chicken Soup for the Soul)

$1.99 at this posting.


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Krampus: The Yule Lord by Brom is only $1.99 right now


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Chronicles of the Crusades (Classics)

First-hand contemporary reports of the Crusades. $3.49 at this posting.


----------



## BokkenRecord (Nov 17, 2013)

London Falling by Paul Cornell (who has written a number of Dr Who TV episodes, amongst other things), currently at $0.96 on amazon.com.



_you linked to the US page, where it's $10.67; here's the link to it on Amazon UK where it is, indeed 59p. _


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Blood Beneath My Feet: The Journey of a Southern Death Investigator

Sounds gruesome for $1.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Saturday the Rabbi Went Hungry (A Rabbi Small Mystery)

$3.99

Several others in this mystery series are marked down to $3.99. I read the first book in the series last year and enjoyed it. Oddly that one doesn't seem available now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A couple of Simon Winchester books are on sale for $1.99 each.

A Crack in the Edge of the World: America and the Great California Earthquake of 1906

Krakatoa: The Day the World Exploded: August 27, 1883


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Fooling Houdini: Magicians, Mentalists, Math Geeks, and the Hidden Powers of the Mind

$2.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Cigarette Book: The History and Culture of Smoking

$1.99 at this posting. I'm a lifetime non smoker, but this looked interesting enough that I bought it anyway.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Foundation: The History of England from Its Earliest Beginnings to the Tudors

$2.99 at this posting. Part of a projected six volume history of England!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Fire in the Hole: Stories, by famous crime writer Leonard Elmore

$1.99 at this posting


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Searchers, by Glenn Frankel

$2.99 at this posting. I wasn't aware of it, but apparently there was a famous kidnapping that was the basis of the John Wayne movie by this title.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Scapegoats: Thirteen Victims of Military Injustice

$2.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Eternal Wonder: A Novel

By Pearl Buck, $1.99 at this posting.


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Stephen King's The Shining and it's sequel Doctor Sleep are both only $1.99 right now!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Do Cats Hear with Their Feet?

By Jake Page. $3.79 at this posting.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

A good number of the JD Robb Death books are 1.99



This series is also 1.99 ATM.



This author's books are 1.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've read the Dominic Grey series . . . very good I thought.  Graphic violence, but not gratuitous.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I know a lot of people who love this series (Never read it) and 4 bucks a book seems like a good deal...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Vine's Complete Expository Dictionary of Old and New Testament Words: With Topical Index

$2.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Riddle of the Labyrinth: The Quest to Crack an Ancient Code

By Margalit Fox. $1.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Lady and Her Monsters: A Tale of Dissections, Real-Life Dr. Frankensteins, and the Creation of Mary Shelley's Masterpiece

$1.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A Series of Unfortunate Events Collection: Books 1-3 with Bonus Material: The Bad Beginning, The Reptile Room, The Wide Window

$2.99 at this posting

Note that the individual books have been offered cheap or free in the past, make sure you don't have these individually.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Snuff (Discworld), by Terry Prachett

$1.99 at this posting


----------

